# Hi im new



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

Im looking for a place where i could get some help if needed for my skyline thats on its way im hoping this is a good active forum and friendly 

anyways i have a R32 Skyline GTR AWD RB26DET Twin Turbo its on the boat right now should be here mid July i cant wait


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome to the most inactive skyline forum in the world 

there are 3 sites world wide that i would consider useful, this is not one of them...

GTRCanada.com
Welcome - GTR OWNERS CLUB
GTR-AUS : Australian owners 1000GTR & 1400GTR

those are your best bet for info.... and such

the uk one is closest to you so for parts and that kind of stuff i would start there...

hope this helps and i hope to see you in the forums... im mostly in the Canadian one 

i currenly own a GTR32 once you get it you will never be happier... but keep in mind that it is a 15+yr old vehicle and will need lots of TLC... also be ready to fix stuff when it breaks, the car can be a headache or a heart throb all depends on how well you take care of it and how well the pervious owners took care of it...

but 

soon enough all those porsche's wont be able to keep up to ya


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

hey thanks a bunch im glad you could point me in the right direction 


here she is

Imageshack - 18727562.jpg
Imageshack - 18727565.jpg
Imageshack - 18727569.jpg


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nice... looks like it has a hard pipe kit for the intercooler... 

thats one thing i need for my baby.... makes response so much betteer


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

see these are the things im trying to learn since im not that big on nissan really i have a civic hatch in the states but since i got stationed here in germany im taking advantage of this and since the skyline i know of is straight power i would be dumb not to take the opportunity to have one

so your overall look so far it looks pretty clean?
i have a 6 hour drive with it from the port im picking it up at


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya its really clean... id say there are prolly alot of hidden goodies on it you cant see in the pics...

suspension is upgraded..., ecu, injectors, possible oil filter relocation... looks like it has an hks air box... id guess the exhaust is also not stock... you could also have a upgraded clutch and what not...

first things you should do once you get it are change ALL your fluids... oil, tranny, brakes, as well as your HICAS hyrdolic fluid, unless of course the HICAS has been locked out or removed... then do all your filters as well oil, fuel, air filters if needed... after that get a compression test done... you should be looking for an 155-160 average across all 6cyl... if its higher like 170's you have a super super healthy engine if its lower like 130-140 prolly needs a quick refresh... new headgasket etc... any lower and it will need a full rebuild...

as for what upgrades you should do first...

id go with your oil pump(get a tomei oil pump best one on the market), water pump(N1 pump is perfect), oil filter relocation(if not already done), cusco LCA(if not already done)HICAS lock out system(again if not already done...), new intercooler, but it looks already done...

i think most stuff is done... so its pretty much ready to rip

just make sure when ever you buy parts dont settle for anything less than the best(with in reason of course)...


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

well i have to pick it up at the northern port in germany i live in the southern area which is approx 6-7 hours away from this port so its a hell of drive in 1 day and im not sure how i should really approach this if i should just check and make sure fluids and everything is good to go for it or bring stuff with me to get it changed out i am bringing 2 other personnel with me just incase anything were to happen so got any tips?

just get it down here first then start working on it or get some things done first before i even take off?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

check your fluids and such make sure they are not realllly ugly...

let the car warm up for at least 10mins... you gotta remember that the vehicle came from the otherside of the world, has gone across at least 2 oceans and has been handled by numerous people...

the battery might be dead, tires might need air... that kind of stuff... check the gas as well as it might be not that good after its long voyage...

based solely on the pics it should be a good ride... but dont push it too hard until you know it is not gonna cause problems... after you know its good, try to let those people who came with you at least see your tail lights


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

oh they are riding with me there not driving me up there we are all taking a train up there about 12 hour train ride so im getting plenty of sleep and hopefully nothing is wrong i would think that being on a boat for nearly 2 months across the water that they would maintain something for the vehicle so that it does not turn into garbage with condinsation from the water or sitting to long without being started anyone with there right mind would start the vehicles just incase at least every 2 weeks or so but yea i will defently take it easy i do not want anything to go wrong and i will check everything before i begin the trip


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you would think that but unfortuneatly thats not the case...

the only time cars are started is when they are moved if the battery dies they tow truck it


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

i sure as hell hope there is no issues


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

odds are in your favor there wont be... but i like to let people know that there can be... and that it is best to be prepared...

hope for the best, prepare for the worst, expect nothing


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

well since your really the only one that responds here and im sure you got alot of experience with these skylines is it possible you could give me a list or some type of info of parts on hand i should order just incase since im sure i have to order parts from japan

and a good place for tires/rims that kind of stuff because germany has a law that snow tires in the winter and summers in the summer or all weather on all tires none can be miss matched and if you do not follow this and you get into any type of car accident it is your fault reguardless of the situation


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you dont need to pre-order any parts to have on hand... most stuff doesnt take that long to get from japan... and since R34's were sold new in germany parts are rather easy to find over there...

after you get the car check to see if it has an oil filter relocation kit... if it does your set if not get one as changing the oil filter requires you to have VERY skinny arms and be able to unnaturally bend them 

check your brakes might want to do those right away... basic stuff... 

i strongly suggest you connect into that uk forum as there will be lots of people able to help, some might even be local to you... and parts well it is europe so as long as the part is not needed for the drive you can usually just go for a nice couple hour drive and pick it up


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

I also been told that there is a speed limiter or something of that sort a governer on the skyline that they can only top out around 110-120mph if this is true how do i remove this?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

im not sure i'll have to look it up and get back to you... but if the car is modified chances are it is already gone... lol around 100kmh(60mph) there is a chime that goes ping ping ping to alert you that you are speeding...

im on my lunch right now so i will ook for the speed cut info later and get back to you on it...


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

hey thanks for all your help

this is what another guy said but im not sure if hes talking about the other 5th gear limiter

"Unplug wire 53 on you ecu, it's a green/yellow wire with a socket about 10cm away from the ecu so you can just unplug it "


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no no no thats the boost restricter it goes from the ecu to the boost solenoid... and unless you are running a boost controller you should leave that in dont want to over boost and go boom...

but it looks like its already been removed...

any idea as to what mods are already done on it?


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

i got another question as well im afraid that it might fail inspection for me to get perm tags due to exhaust or something else i know they do not do emissions but they do check how loud it is if this is the case i might have to get something to restrict the noise temporary


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

this is all i know...

Power Windows
A/C:front 
Power Steering 
Alloy Wheels
Power Door Locks 
NISMO twin clutch
fly wheel 
big radiator
YOKOHAMA AVS alloy wheel
FUJITUBO muffler
hight adjustable suspension
turbo timer


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

I have another thing lol.....

TunerLab.jp

im intrested in these rims the Nismo LM GT4 im thinking gunmetal or white the reason i want white is because i want a daytona metallic blue paint with those but thing im not certain of is the size i know i have 17's on there now so 17's is perfect thats fine im just not sure of the series i think 50 series or something around there any suggestions?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

...I suggest you follow dude's advice and check out the other, more active forums, you can learn a lot more, more quickly. This one seems a little....um...dead!

I think the muffler is a tuned one so likely not extremely loud. You'll have to wait and see, but, in case it does fail I'm sure a local muffler shop can swap the muffler for some V6 or V8-type baffled oval muffler thats a bit quieter. If you do need to do that, I suggest keeping or selling that fujitsubo one because those are expensive mufflers.

Good luck and man, what a beaut of a car. Play safe with Godzilla!!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan9 are you a member of ivoac.ca or avpiq.ca we are currently dealing with some legal battles in canada and especioally in quebec due to the 180day ban on new registrations for RHD vehicles...

avpiq.ca is dedicatedto quebec where as ivoac.ca is for all of canada... check it out...


----------



## Eaze (Jun 18, 2009)

alright well sounds good i been pretty active on the uk forums tuff crowd though i did find another person who lives about 3 hours away trying to link up with them because there expecting there car to come into port around the same time as mine so will see


----------

